

Mozilla blacks out - jlongster
http://www.mozilla.org/

======
john2x
I like Mozilla's page the most so far.

Explains SOPA in layman's terms and how it could affect the internet, and a
small part about why it was brought up in the first place.

And a pretty big call-to-action button.

If only it was on Facebook.

------
mbrubeck
We are also "blacking out" the default Firefox start page for users in the en-
US locale: [http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/01/17/mozilla-to-join-
tomo...](http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/01/17/mozilla-to-join-tomorrows-
virtual-protests-of-pipasopa/)

------
citricsquid
I don't see anything (connecting from Britain) does anyone from the US have a
screenshot? I assume it's US only.

~~~
jlongster
You can see the SOPA page that US people see here:

<http://mozilla.org/sopa>

------
dhimes
php.net is also black

EDIT: it looks like only the landing page is dark

